# Änderungen an der Suchfunktion - Update

## slick

Um die Suchfunktion übersichtlicher und performanter zu halten, wurde selbige (global) überarbeitet. 

Ab sofort werden standardmäßig Posts aus den Foren Off the Wall und Dustbin, sowie den internationalen Foren bei der Suche ausgeblendet. Dies betrifft ebenso die Liste der eigenen Posts in den Userprofilen.

Wer in den genannten Foren suchen möchte, muß das jeweilige Forum bei der Suche einstellen. 

Wer seine eigenen (deutschen) Posts finden möchte, muß seinen Nickname als Autor sowie das zu durchsuchenden Forum (Deutsch) in der Suchfunktion angeben.

Offizielle Ankündigung: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-323916.html

Englischer Thread hierzu: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-170776.html

 :Arrow:  Suchfunktion voreingestellt aufs deutsche Forum

UPDATE

Aufgrund von Nachfragen wurde die (Filter-)Funktionalität, beim Suchen von Posts eines Autors bzw. den eigenen Posts über das Profil, deaktiviert und hierbei werden wieder alle Foren durchsucht.Last edited by slick on Fri Apr 15, 2005 10:34 am; edited 7 times in total

----------

## Lenz

Dustbin und Offwall kann ich ja verstehen, aber dass man jetzt nicht mehr so einfach nach deutschen Beiträgen suchen kann, find ich nicht so ne tolle Idee.  :Sad: 

----------

## slick

Die Suche nach den eigenen Posts bzw. den Posts eines Autors findet wieder über alle Foren statt.

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2310059.html#2310059

Werde es oben ergänzen...

----------

## tam

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> einfach nach deutschen Beiträgen suchen kann, find ich nicht so ne tolle Idee. 

 

ACK. Das (möglichst einfache) Suchen ist doch das A&O in einem Forum.

----------

## psyqil

Na, genau deshalb muß sich ja jetzt auch nicht mehr der Groteil der Benutzer durch ein Dutzend fremde Sprachen wühlen. Nehmt doch den hier: *slick wrote:*   

>  Suchfunktion voreingestellt aufs deutsche Forum

 

----------

## ian!

Unstuck.

----------

## tam

mod edit: Die folgenden Posts hier angehängt.

amne

Hi!

Was nüzt mir eine Suchfunktion die nur in bestimme Foren greift und dazu noch viel zu viel Wörter blockiert?

----------

## SinoTech

Wenn du was oben in der rechten Ecke des Forums eingibst, wird es tatsächlich nur in den englisch Sprachigen Foren gesucht.Klickst du ab auf "Quick search" wird standard mäsig überall gesaucht.

Wörter müssen eine Mindestlänge von 3 Buchstaben haben da sonst zuviele Treffer gefunden werden die mit dem Thema nichts zu tun haben.

Also soweit ich finde die Suchfunktion eigentlich ganz in Ordnung. Was fehlt wäre eine Funktion um einen ganzen String zu suchen. Naja, man kann eben nicht alles haben.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Hilefoks

Also ich finde die suche im Forum auch nicht besonders gut, - aber google ist dafür um so besser! 

Und Firefox kann man so schön anpassen das das suchen wirklich schön einfach geht.

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## amne

Suchfunktion mit voreinstellung aufs deutsche Forum.

Die Sache mit den Stopwords ist natürlich eine zweischneidige Sache, hat aber damit zu tun, wie die Suche in phpBB funktioniert. Grund dafür ist, dass diese Worte die Suchtabelle enorm aufblähen und damit enorme Performanceeinbussen erzeugen. ian! hat vor einiger Zeit die Urls vom Webserver so umschreiben lassen, dass man auch mit google nach "site:forums.gentoo.org SUCHBEGRIFF" mit relativ brauchbaren Ergebnissen suchen kann.

----------

## NightDragon

Kann auch nur dem Topic recht geben. Die Funktion ist mehr wie nur schlecht.

Da hats bei mir auch schon Frust aufgestaut und dann findet man das Halbe nicht bzw. wird wenn man einen Thread erstellt dieser als Dup markiert weil die Suche die Ergebnisse nicht auswarf.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

naja, solange es keine Beschwerden gibt, weil keiner mehr nach möglicherweise bereits vorhandenen Topics sucht, wenn er einen neuen Thread eröffnet, habe ich damit kein Problem. Denn genau das habe ich mittlerweile aufgegeben - spricht ich benutze die Suchfunktion so gut wie gar nicht mehr.

Poly

----------

## amne

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da hats bei mir auch schon Frust aufgestaut und dann findet man das Halbe nicht bzw. wird wenn man einen Thread erstellt dieser als Dup markiert weil die Suche die Ergebnisse nicht auswarf.

 

Dazu sind Moderatoren unter anderem da. Wir wissen selbst gut genug, wo es an der Suchfunktion momentan hapert. Wenn jemand ein Dup postet wird das nicht geschlossen, um den User zu bestrafen oder gar als suchfaul darzustellen. Es soll einzig und allein dafür gesorgt werden, dass alle brauchbaren Informationen zu einem Thema im selben Thread landen, da dort oft auch schon hilfreiche Hinweise und/oder die Lösung stehen.

Dabei sind wir auch auf die Mithilfe der User angewiesen - also bitte vor der Erstellung zumindest versuchen, etwas zum Thema zu finden. Und wenn jemand ein Duplikat erkennt und den Originalthread finden kann: Immer her damit und danke für die Mitarbeit.

----------

## SinoTech

Ok, das mit den Stopwords habe ich gar nicht gewusst ... finde ich auch nicht so gut. Aber ich habe bisher eigentlich immer alles gefunden was ich wollte. Also mag sein das ein paar Funktionen nicht so toll sind, aber so schlecht wie ihr sie hinstellt ist die Suchfunktion jetzt auch wieder nicht. 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## amne

Habe mir die Liste gerade flüchtig angesehen, die Stopwords scheinen ausser "gentoo" und "ist" (welches sowieso nur 3 Buchstaben hat) das deutsche Forum kaum zu betreffen. Habe diesen Thread übrigens an einen anderen angehängt, bitte um besondere Beachtung des ersten Posts.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## NightDragon

Ein Beispiel:

ich wollte gerade Gestern schauen was so an Dateisystemen für Portage interessant ist.

ich weiß auch das es im deutschen Forum irgendwo einen großen Thread zu Dateisysteme gibt.

Also habe ich folgendes versucht

Suchbegriff: xfs ext2 ext3 reiserfs portage --> nix sinnvolles rausgekommen

Suchbegriff: /usr/portage Dateisystem --> nix

Suchbegriff: portage Dateisystem ext2 --> nix

usw... einige Kombinationen, nach 10 wars mir zuviel und ich habe in google gesucht.

Und genau so gehts mir bei einigen dingen. Das halbe haut nicht hin.

ich wollte auch wissen (heute) wieso /dev/shm tmpfs verwendet usw...

also suchte ich im forum, ohne erfolg... daher ein thread... tja... und ich könnte noch Beispiele aufzählen.

Aber trotzdem ich finde die Suchfunktion echt schlecht.

Egal ob ich quick search oder die detailsuche verwende...

@ amne

Das war ja auch nicht als Kritik an euch gemeint, sondern einfach ein Hinweis das wir die halben Threads dupen müssen nur weil kaum ein User was findet. 

Mir ist schon klar wieso ihr das macht, und es ist ja auch okay was ihr macht -trotzdem würden viele Dups gar nicht erst aufdtauchen wenn die Suche besser wär.

----------

## SinoTech

Also Datreisystem für Portage schaust mal hier:

Best file system for each partition. -- n00b in need of help

keeping it tiny?

Hatte dafür jetzt nicht einmal 2 Minuten gebraucht. Wie gesagt ich vermisse eine Funktion um nach ganzen Strings zu suchen, aber ansonsten finde ich die Suchfunktion eigentlich ganz in Ordnung.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## NightDragon

Thx Sino, das hatte ich auch gefunden, nur stand mir in dem Thread zu wenig.

Daher suchte ich nach dem einen Thread, der EIGENTLICH schnell gefunden sein müsste...

aber nein. er wurde nicht gefunden.

Was die Suche nach ganzen Strings á la Google angeht würde ich das auch begrüßen.

Im Allgemeinen würde mir mehr mit den Funtkionen + - usw... interessieren.

"" für String

+ muss enthalten sein

- darf nicht enthalten sein ... usw...

Wies eben in all den Suchmachinen auch standard ist.

----------

